# Pazifische Buckellachse in DK



## MeFo-Schreck (3. August 2017)

Ab und zu bekam man ja auch mal Meldungen von Buckellachsen in Nord-Norwegen mit, nach dem in 50er/60er Jahren die Russen Buckellachse im Weissen Meer ansiedelten. 
2007 tauchte auch ein Irrläufer in der Ribe Au in DK ( http://politiken.dk/indland/art4703633/Ribe-fisker-fanger-pukkell%C3%B8s-pukkellaks und http://fiskeatlas.ku.dk/nyheder/Statusrapport_NIS_Fisk_2016.pdf ) auf aber 2017 ist das Auftauchen von Buckellachsen in Skandinavien kein Spass mehr #d
Alleine dieses Jahr wurden in 120 norwegischen Flüssen schon über 600  Buckelachse sicher registriert angefangen von Nord-Norwegen bis  Südnorwegen
https://www.nrk.no/trondelag/har-fat...aks-1.13614696
http://www.nina.no/Aktuelt/Nyhetsart...er-hele-landet

Irgendwas muss dieses Jahr "schief gelaufen" sein im Weissen Meer wo die  Russen Buckellachse in den 50er/60er Jahren angesiedelt hatten.

So viele Meldungen nicht nur von Nord-Norwegen gab es wohl noch nie, die  Buckellachse treibt es in relevanten Mengen auch so weit südlich wie noch  nie.
In Westschweden gibt es Nachweise aus dem Ätran und der Göta Älv
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/puckellax-funnen-i-atran/
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/fler-puckellaxar-i-atran/
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/puckell...de-i-gota-alv/

Und auch in den dänischen Nordsee-Auen tauchen sie in grösseren Mengen auf :
Es gibt bisher Nachweise aus Storau, Ribe Au/Gels Au, Konge Au, Sneum Au  und Varde Au und die Liste scheint wohl noch nicht komplett.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/russisk...fra-i-sneum-aa
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/endn...-i-vestjysk-aa
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/nu-ogsaa-pukkelaks-i-gels-aa
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/pukkellaks

Da scheint nun dieses Jahr wirklich "einiges" an Irrläufern unterwegs zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, die Gründe sind noch unbekannt.
Also an alle der Appell: Das ist ein eine potentiell invasive Art, wer also einen Buckellachs fängt, sollte in dem Fall C&R *mal komplett vergessen! Raus damit!*


Das dänische Institut DTU Aqua bittet in dem Zusammenhang um Mithilfe auch von ausländischen Touristen:
Jeder Fänger möchte bitte folgende Daten an DTU Aqua senden: *Länge, Gewicht, Datum, Ort des Fanges,* nach Möglichkeit auch *Geschlecht* und besonders hilfreich wären auch *Schuppenproben* und Bilder.
Das ganze bitte senden an :
DTU Aqua 
Vejlsøvej 39 
8600 Silkeborg 
Tlf.: (0045)35 88 31 00 
oder e-mail an *tik@aqua.dtu.dk

*Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Franky (3. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Auha - ausnahmsweise bin ich da bei Lachs einmal voll bei der maximalen Entnahme dabei...  Im Zweifel müssen die Jungs und Mädels vor Ort den Elektrokescher auspacken und organisiert alles wegfangen, was geht.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Buckellachse produzieren mehr Irrläufer, da sie nicht so weit in die Flüsse einsteigen als z.B. der atlantische Lachs.
Der atlantische Lachs verliert bei schlimmen Hochwassern in einem Gewässer selten einen ganzen Jahrgang, da sich die Fische auf viele Seitengewässer verteilen, die nie alle betroffen sind.
Stirbt der atlantische Lachs in einem Seitengewässer aus, wird meistens von den Irrläufern aus dem selben Gewässer wiederbesiedelt, da diese nur einen anderen Nebenfluss aufsuchen.

Buckellachse laichen eher in größeren Nebenflüssen oder dem Hauptstrom.
Bei Hochwassern kann so leicht ein ganzer Jahrgang oder bei mehreren Jahren in Folge, die ganze Population drauf gehen.
Deshalb muss der Buckellachs durch eine hohe Anzahl an Irrläufern zwischen den Flusssystemen solchen Katastrophen zuvorkommen.
Maifische machen das übrigens auch.


----------



## rippi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ....
> Maifische machen das übrigens auch.


Wo findet man mehr darüber?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Buckellachse produzieren mehr Irrläufer, da sie nicht so weit in die Flüsse einsteigen als z.B. der atlantische Lachs....
> ...Buckellachse laichen eher in größeren Nebenflüssen oder dem Hauptstrom.
> Bei Hochwassern kann so leicht ein ganzer Jahrgang oder bei mehreren Jahren in Folge, die ganze Population drauf gehen.
> Deshalb muss der Buckellachs durch eine hohe Anzahl an Irrläufern zwischen den Flusssystemen solchen Katastrophen zuvorkommen.


Die "Irrläuferei" mag zwar in Ihrer pazifischen Heimat durchaus evolutionär sinnvoll sein und evtl. auch dort wo man sie wirklich ansiedeln wollte (Weisses Meer) und von dort tauchten im nordnorwegischen Bereich immer wieder mal Buckellachse aus der Weissmeer-Population auf aber so eine massive Verschiebung auf ganz Norwegen + Schweden + Dänemark hat es in *dem Maße* bei weitem noch nicht gegeben.#d
Da sie potentiell Krankheiten einschleppen könnten und mit den einheimischen anadromen Arten wie atlantischer Lachs, Meerforelle und arktischem Saibling um Nahrung und Laichplätze konkurieren, sind sie im europäischen/skandinavischen Umfeld als unerwünschte Neozoen (Neudeutsch für Neubürger ) einfach fehl am Platz #d und sollten nach Möglichkeit herausgefangen werden.

In Norge stehen sie wg. der doch vorher selteneren aber doch regelmäßigen Fänge in Nord-Norwegen schon auf der "schwarzen Liste".
Also noch mal der Apell an Alle, die so einen Buckellachs in NO, SE und DK fangen: *Bitte entnehmen* und an die zuständigen Stellen den Fang melden|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ossipeter (3. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Hoffentlich werden sie nicht wie die "Schwarzmaulgrundelinvasion"


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis die ersten Buckelachse auch in DE auftauchen.|kopfkrat
Der nächste registrierte Buckellachs in DK stammt aus der Vidau, die ja praktisch Grenzfluss zwischen Südjütland und DE ist.
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/saa-naaede-russerlaksene-ogsaa-ned-til-vidaa

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Da sind die aber ganz schön fix am rumkommen...

Dir wieder, lieber MeFo-Schreck, HERZLICHEN Dank für Deine Infos!!!


----------



## lute (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Nicht nur in DK werden z.Z. viele Buckel gefangen. Auch in (süd) Norwegen treten sie verstärkt auf, wohl deutlich häufiger als gewöhnlich. Irland und die Britischen Inseln sollen auch betroffen sein. Dieser wurde letzte woche von einem Bekannten in der Nähe von Stavanger gefangen. Ich frage mich, wie es dazu kommen kann. Im Rhein würde ich mich über sie freuen.

E: Der Buckel ist links im Bild, rechts ist der heimische Atlantische.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



lute schrieb:


> Nicht nur in DK werden z.Z. viele Buckel gefangen. Auch in (süd) Norwegen treten sie verstärkt auf, wohl deutlich häufiger als gewöhnlich.



Das hatte ich ja auch schon in meinem ersten Post genannt, es gibt aus *ganz Norwegen* inzwischen über 600 bestätigte Fänge aus über 120 Flüssen.



lute schrieb:


> Irland und die Britischen Inseln sollen auch betroffen sein.


Hast Du dazu eine Quelle? Würde mich interessieren!



lute schrieb:


> Im Rhein würde ich mich über sie freuen.


Eine invasive fremde Art ist eigentlich äusserst selten von Vorteil für die einheimische Fauna#d
Mit solchen Wünschen sollte man äusserst vorsichtig sein auch wenn der Buckellachs *vordergründig* für einen Angler interessant scheint. Der potentielle Schaden ist im voraus kaum absehbar.
Oder freust Du Dich über die Schwarzmundgrundel, den Sonnenbarsch, die Wollhandkrabbe, den chinesichen Riesenbockkäfer, den Nutria, den Bisam, den Mink, den Waschbär, den Ochsenfrosch,  usw. etc. pp?

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Sneep (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Hallo,

Das wird ein schönes Massaker geben, wenn der Durchschnittsangler am Rhein Buckellachse entnehmen und Atlantische zu rücksetzen soll. Bei der durchschnittlichen Artenkenntnis wird es da einige Kollateralschäden geben.
Wer sie jetzt gar nicht unterscheiden kann, muss sich halt  dann über beide Arten im Rhein freuen.:q

Es gibt ein deutliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen den Familien Salmo aus dem Atlantik und Europa und den Salmoniden der Familie Oncorhynchus aus dem pazifischen Raum.
Diese haben auf der Schwanzflosse Striche oder Flecken. Die RB gehört ebenfalls zu diesen pazifischen Lachsen (Oncorhynchus mykiss)
Bei Atlantischen Salmoniden findet man das nicht
(Europäische Forelle und atlantischer Lachs)

sneEp


----------



## lute (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Naja, im kranken Rhein gibt es keine Faune mehr, die man noch sonderlich verfälschen könnte.
Ich erkundige mich mal nach Quellen, nur werden diese vermutlich nicht auf deutsch sein.



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Oder freust Du Dich über die Schwarzmundgrundel...
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-schreck



Habe ich persönlich kein Problem mit


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu eine Quelle? Würde mich interessieren!



Habe eben mal gegooglet, Du has Recht auch in schottischen und irischen Flüssen sind wohl Buckellachse aufgetaucht.

Schottland:
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-40610652
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-40569044
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/12/new-monster-found-lurking-loch-ness-fishy-invader/
http://fms.scot/pink-salmon-spawning-time/

Irland:
http://www.fisheriesireland.ie/Pres...eported-in-west-of-ireland-river-systems.html
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40608134
http://www.salmon.ie/2017/07/pink-salmon-ireland-2017.html
http://www.donegaldaily.com/2017/07/14/concern-as-species-of-pink-salmon-turn-up-in-donegal-river/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lute (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Hui, schneller als der Wind, da kann ich nicht mithalten. 
Dies hier wäre meine Quelle gewesen 
http://www.nina.no/english/News/News-article/ArticleId/4310


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



lute schrieb:


> Habe ich persönlich kein Problem [ mit der Schwarzmundgrundel]  mit


Das mag *für Dich* vielleicht so sein, ist aber genau nachgedacht ein wenig zu "kurz gesprungen"
Die Rotaugen- und Brassen-Fischer würde da wohl anderer Meinung sein #h.
Denn der Laich vieler Weissfische und die Nahrung vieler einheimischer Jungfische landet in den unersättlichen Mäülern dieser kleinen "Fressmaschinen".

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## BERND2000 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das mag *für Dich* vielleicht so sein, ist aber genau nachgedacht ein wenig zu "kurz gesprungen"
> Die Rotaugen- und Brassen-Fischer würde da wohl anderer Meinung sein #h.
> Denn der Laich vieler Weissfische und die Nahrung vieler einheimischer Jungfische landet in den unersättlichen Mäülern dieser kleinen "Fressmaschinen".
> 
> ...


 
 Vorsicht, "lute" da wegen seiner Aussage zur Grundel zu belächeln.
 Seine Aussage klingt dumm, stimmt aber.
 Wer würde z.B Zander ablehnen?
 Die Mehrheit tickt wirklich so, nur wollen viele eben keine Grundeln, sondern eben Zander.
 Da wäre ich vorsichtig, ob sie den Buckellachs ablehnen.


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Machen wir uns nichts vor, im Rhein gibt es schon lange keine Fauna mehr, wie sie sein sollte. Über neue Arten wird nur gejammert, wenn sie jemanden persönliche Probleme bereiten. Im Falle der Grundel ist das natürlich allen voran die Feederfraktion. Kommen Fische die kulinarisch und drilltechnisch interessant sind beschwert sich kein Mensch. Ich jedenfalls habe noch niemanden gesehen, der ein persönliches Problem mit Zandern hat. Ähnlich würde es sich wohl mit Buckellachsen verhalten, zumal hier scheinbar keine große Gefahr für die vorhandene Fauna besteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



lute schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor, im Rhein gibt es schon lange keine Fauna mehr, wie sie sein sollte. Über neue Arten wird nur gejammert, wenn sie jemanden persönliche Probleme bereiten. Im Falle der Grundel ist das natürlich allen voran die Feederfraktion. Kommen Fische die kulinarisch und drilltechnisch interessant sind beschwert sich kein Mensch. Ich jedenfalls habe noch niemanden gesehen, der ein persönliches Problem mit Zandern hat. Ähnlich würde es sich wohl mit Buckellachsen verhalten, zumal hier scheinbar keine große Gefahr für die vorhandene Faune besteht.


Da biste aber voll gegen die Nachhhaltigkeitsfanatiker, die meinen in Deutschland muss alles (in der Natur) wegen Artenvielfalt auf Vorkolumbusniveau zurück (ausser Mensch und Wirtschaft) ..

Die können damit gut Kohle machen mit untersuchen, kartieren etc., je mehr Leute ausgeschlossen werden, desto besser, hat man mehr Ruhe ... 

Es gibt aber eben auf der anderen Seite die Trottel, die mittels Besatz in allen auch dafür nicht geeigneten Gewässern und Gebieten fremdes Viehzeug einschleppen (ja beileibe nicht nur Fische, auch wenns hier darum geht) ..

Die sind auch kein Haar besser als die Víelfalts/Nachhaltigkeitasfanatiker mit ihrem Wunsch ins Mittelalter zurück zu kehren.

Dass sich Natur ändert, Lebewesen ebenfalls (Evolution) und die dazu noch wandern, ist nun mal so.

Ob man denen noch helfen muss wie beim Buckellachs in den 60ern?

Bei wärmer werden und immer mehr frei werden Zuggebieten in Polregionen ist es eh nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis wanderfreudige Fische "um die Ecken" kommen aus dem Pazifik (und umgekehrt).

So oder so werden am Ende die Arten überleben und dominieren, die am besten mit den jeweiligen Bedingungen zurecht kommen.

Und auch die ändern sich ja ständig....

Sich da auf Vor-Kolumbus zu berufen ist in meinen Augen genauso bescheuert, wie de mit Besatz "nachhelfen" zu wollen...

Muss mal googlen, obs irgendwo ne zielführende und einfache Unterscheidung der beiden Lachsarten gibt, damit Angle wenigstens eine praktische Hilfe an der Hand haben und sich nicht nur mit Filosofiequark beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Wenn man bedenkt, welcher Besatzaufwand gür das Rheinlachsprogramm notwendig ist, halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass der Buckellachs sich hier im Rhein etablieren könnte.
Zumal die verwenden Lachsstämme deutlich besser angepasst sein sollten, als ein Buckellachs aus dem hohen Norden.
Für norwegische Flüsse sieht das leider anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Da der atlantische so empfindlich ist und mit viel Kohle gestützt werden muss, würde ich eher auf den Pazifiklachs setzen, wenn der von alleine um die Ecke kömmt..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Aber der Buckellachs wird im Rhein in DE sowieso nicht "um die Ecke kommen", da der Buckellachs nicht für Langwanderungen von mehreren 100 Km im Süsswasser "gemacht ist", er hätte gar nicht die Energie-Reserven dazu.#d
Der Buckellachs ist auch in seiner pazfischen Heimat eher ein Kurzstreckenwanderer der kleinen bis mittleren Flüsse der Küste, er zieht normal nur wenige zig Kilometer stromauf, um dort im Hauptrom dieser kleinen bis mittleren Flüsse zu laichen.
Damit kommt er mit den kleinen bis mittleren norwegischen, dänischen, schwedischen, britischen Flüssen und auch norddeutschen Niederungs-Auen evtl. klar aber niemals mit einem Strom wie dem Rhein#d. Den "Traum" von Buckellachsen hoch oben im Rhein jenseits der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze kann man sich also getrost abschminken 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Ich glaube, der atlantische Lachs aus Zentralfrankreich ist für den recht warmen Rhein besser geeignet, als der Buckellachs aus dem Land der Gletscher und Eisberge.
Zudem ist der zu klein, um bis zu den geeigneten Laichplätzen zu schwimmen. Der ist eher wie eine Meerforelle und hätte eher in den kleinen Meerforellenflüssen der Ostsee eine Chance.

@MeFo-Schreck
Du warst schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Geil und danke für die Infos - man muss auch als Schützerkritiker mal einsehen, wenn man nicht recht hatte ;-)


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Den "Traum" von Buckellachsen hoch oben im Rhein jenseits der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze kann man sich also getrost abschminken



Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Schon schade, dort wo er sehr unerwünscht und ein Schaden vorhersehbar ist wandert er fröhlich auf, hier wo er vielleicht eine vor langer Zeit verlorene Nische ausfüllen würde, klappt es nicht.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss mal googlen, obs irgendwo ne zielführende und einfache Unterscheidung der beiden Lachsarten gibt, damit Angle wenigstens eine praktische Hilfe an der Hand haben und sich nicht nur mit Filosofiequark beschäftigen müssen.



Ich wollte mir das hier merken:


Sneep schrieb:


> Es gibt ein deutliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal  zwischen den Familien Salmo aus dem Atlantik und Europa und den  Salmoniden der Familie Oncorhynchus aus dem pazifischen Raum.
> Diese haben auf der Schwanzflosse Striche oder Flecken. Die RB gehört  ebenfalls zu diesen pazifischen Lachsen (Oncorhynchus mykiss)
> Bei Atlantischen Salmoniden findet man das nicht
> (Europäische Forelle und atlantischer Lachs)
> sneEp



Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was ich im kommenden Dänemarkurlaub mache, wenn ich in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse, wo der Fang von MeFo und Lachs verboten ist, mache, wenn mir ein solcher Buckellachs an den Haken geht... Meine Deutung wäre: Trotzdem Entnehmen, die haben sicherlich nicht den Buckellachs gemeint...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was ich im kommenden Dänemarkurlaub mache, wenn ich in Hvide Sande an der Schleuse, wo der Fang von MeFo und Lachs verboten ist, mache, wenn mir ein solcher Buckellachs an den Haken geht... Meine Deutung wäre:* Trotzdem Entnehmen, die haben sicherlich nicht den Buckellachs gemeint...*


Entnehmen, unbedingt!
Wie unter anderem hier "Klick" steht, macht der dänischer Sportfischewrverband klar, dass es für diese Art weder Schonzeit  noch Mindestmal gibt.
Wörtlich : _"I Danmark er der ikke mindstemål eller fredningstid på pukkellaks..._"
Zu Dokumentation des Fisches aber bitte DTU Aqua mit den Infos über den Fang "füttern", die ich in Post #1 schon nannte

"_Das dänische Institut DTU Aqua bittet in dem Zusammenhang um Mithilfe auch von ausländischen Touristen:
Jeder Fänger möchte bitte folgende Daten an DTU Aqua senden: *Länge, Gewicht, Datum, Ort des Fanges,* nach Möglichkeit auch *Geschlecht* und besonders hilfreich wären auch *Schuppenproben* und Bilder.
Das ganze bitte senden an :
DTU Aqua 
Vejlsøvej 39 
8600 Silkeborg 
Tlf.: (0045)35 88 31 00 
oder e-mail an *tik@aqua.dtu.dk *_

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Die Artbestimmung anhand der Flecken auf der Schwanzflosse scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Das Schuppenkleid ist beim Buckellachs auch viel feiner als beim Atlantischen.
Problematischer wird die Sache bei blanken Fischen, da die Punkte auf dem Rücken und der Schwanzflosse weniger gut sichtbar sind.

Mir scheint auch, dass die Maulspalte des Buckellachses hinter das Auge reicht, welche beim Lachs am hinteren Augenrand endet.
Der atlantische Lachs hat auch eine kürzere Afterflosse, wenn man die Länge des ersten Strahls mit der Länge des gesamten Ansatzes vergleicht, sieht das beim Atlantischen für mich wie 1 zu 1 aus.
Beim Buckellachs ist der erste Afterflossenstrahl deutlich kürzer als der gesamte Ansatz der Flosse.
Schwer zu sagen, ob das für alle, oder nur die Fisache auf dem Foto gilt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Und vergleicht auch mal auf den beiden guten Bildern #6 die Form der Afterflosse! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Vielleicht kann man das in ein passables Bestimmungsmerkmal verwandeln, das leicht zu merken ist.
Z.B. wenn man die Afterflosse an den Körper des Fisches anlegt, sollte der erste Strahl beim Atlantischen Lachs bis zum Ende des Flosenansatzes reichen, während beim Buckellachs der erste Strahl bis zur Hälfte oder 2/3 reicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der atlantische so empfindlich ist und mit viel Kohle gestützt werden muss, würde ich eher auf den Pazifiklachs setzen, wenn der von alleine um die Ecke kömmt..


 
 Der ist gut, "So empfindlich"
 Der  Empfindliche breitet sich momentan problemlos aus.
 Der ist so unempfindlich das sich selbst Zuchtlachse gegenüber den Wildlachsen in Nordamerika durchsetzen.
 Auch in der Südhalbkugel breiten sich nun alle Salmoniden problemlos aus.

 Die sind nicht empfindlich, nur haben Wir im Kerngebiet seiner Verbreitung extrem viel kaputtgemacht und eben ganz und gar im Naturschutz versagt.
 Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich das Wir uns da ändern .
 Im Gegenteil, mit dem Aal scheint nun die letzte Wanderfischart ernsthaft bedroht zu sein.

 Da ist also nur in wenigen kleinen Flüssen mit Einwanderung oder Ausbreitung fremder Salmoniden in Deutschland zu rechnen.
 Selbst die benötigen naturnahe Bedingungen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

[FONT=&quot]Nachdem bisher die "dänischen Buckellachse" alle aus Auen stammten, die in die Nordsee münden, wurde jetzt einer aus einer Ostsee-Au gefangen und registriert.
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/pukkellaks-i-saeby-aa
[/FONT]   
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/Pukkellaks%20i%20S%C3%A6by%20a%CC%8A.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Dieser 53 cm lange Buckellachs wurde in der Saeby Au gefangen, die in Saeby ins Kattegat mündet, gut 10 Km südlich von Frederikshavn.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Laichzeit (20. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

http://www.deadlinenews.co.uk/2017/...-video-spawning-scottish-waters-first-time-2/
https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...-to-spawn-in-angus-rivers-say-salmon-experts/

Im River Ness in Schottland wurde ein Buckellachs-Paar beim Laichen gefilmt.
Laut Experten ist die Gefahr der Etablierung aber gering.
Eigentlich ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass aufsteigende Lachse auch ablaichen, aber spätestens da sollte man sehr genau hinschauen, wie sich das entwickelt und ob wirklich nichts hochkommt.


----------



## boot (21. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Es ist immer eine Frage der Zeit bis sie auch in größeren Mengen bei uns auftauchen. 
Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich würde gerne mal einen fangen und essen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Wieder eine Meldung eines Buckellachses aus DK, dieses Mal aus der Uggerby Au in Nordjütland
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/endnu-en-pukkellaks-fra-nordjylland

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Auch die Brede Au in Südwestjütland gehört jetzt zu den "Buckellachs-Auen"
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/hattrick-ved-brede-aa-havoerred-baekoerred-og-pukkellaks
Torben Hansen aus Åbenrå gelang an einem Tag ein "Arten-Hattrick" der besonderen Art:
Er  fing an einem Angeltag in wenigen Stunden aus der Brede Au zuerst eine  Meerforelle von 55 cm dann eine Bachforelle von 49 cm, eine weitere  Meerforelle von 52 cm und schlussendlich einen männlichen Buckellachs  von 53 cm und 1,4 Kilo an einer Strecke an der er im Kies schon die  typischen hellen Laichgruben im Kies gesehen hatte...viel zu früh also  für die einheimischen Mefos und Lachse. Es muss also noch weitere  Buckellachse in der Au geben wie in einigen anderen südwestjütländischen  Auen auch.


----------



## belgischerAngler (9. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Aus Nordfrankreich (Pas de Calais) wurden auch schon die ersten Fänge gemeldet:

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/215040/a...utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=page-fan-vdn


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Danke für die Info#6, das ist bis jetzt der südlichste Fang!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auch die Brede Au in Südwestjütland gehört jetzt zu den "Buckellachs-Auen"
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/hattrick-ved-brede-aa-havoerred-baekoerred-og-pukkellaks
> Torben Hansen aus Åbenrå gelang an einem Tag ein "Arten-Hattrick" der besonderen Art:
> Er fing an einem Angeltag in wenigen Stunden aus der Brede Au zuerst eine Meerforelle von 55 cm dann eine Bachforelle von 49 cm, eine weitere Meerforelle von 52 cm und schlussendlich einen männlichen Buckellachs von 53 cm und 1,4 Kilo an einer Strecke an der er im Kies schon die typischen hellen Laichgruben im Kies gesehen hatte...viel zu früh also für die einheimischen Mefos und Lachse. Es muss also noch weitere Buckellachse in der Au geben wie in einigen anderen südwestjütländischen Auen auch.


 
 was daran erschreckend ist, ist die daraus ableitbare hohe Zahl der Wanderer bei so vielen verschiedenen Orten#d


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Ausser den Buckellachsen sind in DK nun auch pazifische Silberlachse/Cohos aufgetaucht #d
Im Raum Djursland und Horsens Fjord wurden in den letzten Monaten mindestens 20 Silberlachse gefangen!
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/soelvlaks-fanget-ved-oestjyske-kyster

Auch hier wird wieder um Hilfe gebeten. Sollte man einen fangen oder sich auch nur nicht ganz sicher sein, ob es sich "nur" um einen einheimischen Lachs/eine einheimische Forelle handelt so sollte man den Fang melden an 

1. Henrik  Carl, Projektleiter und Fischspezialist, Statens Naturhistoriske  Museum,  Københavns Universitet. Tlf.: + 45 35 32 11 24. Mobil: + 45 28 75 11 24.   Mail: *hcarl@snm.ku.dk*
oder an 

2. Peter Rask Møller, Lektor und Fisch-Kurator,  Statens Naturhistoriske Museum, Københavns Universitet. Mobil: +45 20 11 66  43. Mail:* pdrmoller@snm.ku.dk*

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ausser den Buckellachsen sind in DK nun auch pazifische Silberlachse/Cohos aufgetaucht #d
> Im Raum Djursland und Horsens Fjord wurden in den letzten Monaten mindestens 20 Silberlachse gefangen!
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/soelvlaks-fanget-ved-oestjyske-kyster
> 
> ...




puuh, und 20 Stück ist auch schon ne Stückzahl.....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Vom Fang eines dieser Cohos an der dänischen Küste in Ostjütland (mit Fliege an Bombarda) gibt es auch ein Video.
Da "geht" was, Respekt!#6

[youtube1]U8il4XOXAuw[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/U8il4XOXAuw

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Holy Moly|bigeyes


----------



## Laichzeit (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Hätte da eher eine Art Pelletbomber erwartet, da die Art in Europa meines Wissens keine wilden Populationen hat und höchstens in der Aquakultur vorkommt.
Der Fisch ist nicht ganz makellos, z.B. an der Rückenflosse und die Schürfwunden am Maul, aber weit entfernt von den ausgebüchsten Zucht-Refos, die man aus der Ostsee kennt.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Wow, das sieht schon nach mächtig nach Drillvergnügen aus. Würde ich auch gerne mal fangen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hätte da eher eine Art Pelletbomber erwartet, da die Art in Europa meines Wissens keine wilden Populationen hat und höchstens in der Aquakultur vorkommt.
> Der Fisch ist nicht ganz makellos, z.B. an der Rückenflosse und die Schürfwunden am Maul, aber weit entfernt von den ausgebüchsten Zucht-Refos, die man aus der Ostsee kennt.


Du hast Recht #6, einheimische Populationen von Cohos gibt es hier nicht und bis vor kurzem war mir auch gar nicht bewusst, dass sie (wohl in kleinem Maßstab) auch in Europa gezüchtet werden.
Anhand von genetischen Untersuchungen gefangener und gemeldeter Fische soll jetzt wohl auch herausgefunden werden, wo diese Tiere ausgebrochen sind, siehe in dem PDF hier http://sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/Sølvlaks.pdf

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Buckellachse, Silberlachse, Thune....

irre.........


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Buckellachse, Silberlachse, Thune....
> 
> irre.........


Wobei ich mich über die Wiederkehr der Thune irre freue :vik: und die fehlgeleiteten/ausgebrochenen pazifischen Lachse eher kritisch sehe |bigeyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Laichzeit (29. September 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du hast Recht #6, einheimische Populationen von Cohos gibt es hier nicht und bis vor kurzem war mir auch gar nicht bewusst, dass sie (wohl in kleinem Maßstab) auch in Europa gezüchtet werden.



Das war auch neu für mich. Das Internet hat auch nichts über Coho-Farmen im Ostseegebiet hergegeben. Vielleicht ist das ein ganz neuer Versuch.


Die pazifischen Lachse in freier Wildbahn sehe ich auch kritisch, aber in der Zucht hätten sie zumindest den Vorteil, dass ausgebüchste Fische sich nicht mit europäischen Wildlachsen kreuzen können und einfacher zu identifizieren sind, so wie es bei den Refos auch ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Nachdem ja in Ostjütland einige Cohos/Silberlachse im Meer gefangen  worden waren, tauchte auch in einer dänischen Au, der Vejle Au im  September ein Silberlachs auf.|bigeyes
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystfiskeri/nyheder/2017/10/unik-og-mystisk-fangst-i-vejle-%C3%A5

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Also quasi schon mitten in der Ostsee..

Die kommen schon ganz rum, die Viecher.. 

Hätte da immer eher Nordseeseite vermutet, aber Salmoniden sind scheinbar wirklich "Wander"fische..


DANKE wieder für Deine Infos!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Wobei es nach der Schuppenanalyse dieses Fisches zu 100% sicher ist, dass der irgendwo aus einer Zucht ausgebrochen ist, denn wie bei dem Artikel zu dem Link des Sportsfiskeren ( https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystfiskeri/nyheder/2017/10/unik-og-mystisk-fangst-i-vejle-%C3%A5 ) erwähnt, ist da nachgewisen , dass er aus einer Salzwasser-Zucht (dänisch "havbrug") stammen *muss*, 
Ansonsten sind die anhand der Schuppenanalyse nachgewiesenen Wachstumsraten nicht machbar. Der Fisch kam laut Schuppenanalyse mit 15 cm Länge im Alter von 4-5 Monaten ins Salzwasser (einer Zucht im Salzwasser) und wuchs dann im ersten Jahr um ca. 20 cm und danach noch mal in einem Jahr um weitere ca. 25 cm so dass er dann letztendlich auf die Fanglänge von 65 cm kam. So schnelles Wachstum ist bei dieser Art ohne regelmässige Fütterung in einem Netzkäfig wohl nicht möglich.
Jetzt muss nur noch rausgefunden werden, wo in der Ostsee mit Silberlachsen als Zuchtfisch experimentiert wird und woher der Fisch genau stammt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Also doch kein "Wander"fisch, sondern ein Ausreisser?

Dass die das einfach so züchten dürfen da, stat Mefo oder Atlantiklachs..

Ist wie im Bodensee - weils zu wenig wildlebende Blaufelchen gibt (den da einheimischen Fisch, der sich aber nicht halten lässt) wollen die Sandfelchen in Mastanlagen im Bodensee halten - 95 der Fischer sind dagegen, der Minister wills durchprügeln..

Ist das auch in Denmark so??? Die hätt ich da eher vernünftiger eingeschätzt?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also doch kein "Wander"fisch, sondern ein Ausreisser?



Laut der Schuppenananalyse ja! #h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die das einfach so züchten dürfen da, stat Mefo oder Atlantiklachs..
> ...
> Ist das auch in Denmark so??? Die hätt ich da eher vernünftiger eingeschätzt?


Ich kenn mich in der dänischen Gesetzgebung für die Fischzucht, besonders im Salzwasser nicht aus, also erlaube ich mir da kein endgültiges Urteil. Ich weiss nur dass die Vorschriften bzgl. Umweltverträglichkeit an den Zuchten im dänischen Binnenland seit Beginn der 90er deutlich verschärft wurden, denn darum sind viele der Forellenzuchten in Jütland nach und nach verschwunden weil sie sich nicht mehr lohnten. Dort herrrschten teils "Wild-West-Zustände" , wo ReFos ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in der Umwelt "produziert" wurden
Speziell die Vorschriften bzgl. der Ausbruchssicherheit der Zuchtfische wurden damals dramatisch verschärft und Zuchten, die diese Vorgaben nicht erfüllten, wurden von Amts wegen geschlossen. 
Die Bestände an Regenbognern in den dänischen Auen waren in den 80ern und 90er nur deswegen so hoch weil kein Züchter wirklich auf Ausbruchssicherheit geachtet hat. Die Bestände an Regenbognern in den Auen waren meist ausgebrochener/entkommener "wilder Besatz".
Inzwischen ist das zum Glück eingedämmt und es werden eigentlich überall nur noch die heimischen Bach- und Meerforellen  (obwohl die zoologische Trennung zwischen diesen Unterarten/Standortformen von "Salmo Trutta" eigentlich nicht haltbar ist) in den Auen besetzt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Danke Dir - immer wieder klasse, solche Infos zu kriegen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Die Herkunft der Silberlachse, die diesen Herbst an der jütländischen Ostküste gefangen wurden, scheint nun geklärt.
In detektivischer Kleinarbeit des dänischen Sportfischerverbandes wurde nun herausgefunden, dass die Firma *" Hjarnø Havbrug A/S" *ohne Wissen der Behörden und unter Missachtung der geltenden Gesetze im Horsens Fjord in Netzgehegen Silberlachse züchtete.
Die an der jütländischen Ostküste und der der Vejle-Au gefangenen Ausreisser stammen wohl von dort|uhoh:
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...7/11/havbrugsfirma-ser-stort-paa-miljoeregler

https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/media/2775/breaking_havbrugsfirma_ser_stort_pa-_miljoeregler.pdf

Die dänischen Behörden ermitteln weiter und ich wage zu prophezeien, dass diese  Verfehlung für diese Firma nicht ohne Folgen bleiben wird.#6

Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Hammerhart - also bewusst kriminell?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Sieht leider so aus!|uhoh:
Zumindest unter Missachtung der geltenden Regeln und Gesetze, die eine Anmeldung und Überprüfung der Zucht ortsfremder Arten vorsehen ...#d

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

hätten die nicht wenigstens Mefos oder Atlantiklachse mästen können?

Immer wieder Sch.. sowas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hätten die nicht wenigstens Mefos oder Atlantiklachse mästen können?


Naja, auch der Ausbruch von Zuchtlachsen/Mast-Lachsen ist für die Umwelt und die Wildbestände nicht wirklich "ohne", denn sie verfälschen evtl. den örtlichen autochthonen Genpool, können Krankheiten und Lachsläuse unter den Wildfischen verbreiten.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das in DK mit ausbrechenden Zucht-/Mast-Lachsen oder auch Regenbognern wie letztes Jahr bei Aarö für die Züchter läuft, ich weiss nur von Norwegen, dass es dort für die Züchter wirtschaftlich nix schlimmeres gibt als grosse Ausbrüche von Zuchtlachsen. #t
Neben dem eigentlichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch den  Verlust der Fische kommen dort in NO dann heftige polizeiliche Untersuchungen und saftige Geldstrafen auf die Züchter zu, selbst wenn höhere Gewalt wie das Reissen der Netzgehege in heftigen Stürmen der Grund sein sollte.

Und hier in diesem Fall in DK ist ja auch noch die fremde Art ohne Genehmigung , gegen die geltenden Regeln gezüchtet worden, das ist schon übel.|bigeyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Na hoffen wir mal das die Biester sich nicht vermehren oder einkreuzen  und irgendwann verschwunden sind....


----------



## BERND2000 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



Ørret schrieb:


> Na hoffen wir mal das die Biester sich nicht vermehren oder *einkreuzen* und irgendwann verschwunden sind....




Findet den Fehler...selbst.
 Tipp ..Artgrenzen und verwandt mit der Regenbogenforelle, also den Pazifiklachsen und nicht Trutta oder Salar.

 Klingt halt doof,  in diesem Zusammenhang, auch wenn es gut gemeint ist.


----------



## Ørret (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Na wenn du da so sicher bist?! Lachse und Mefos kreuzen sich meines Wissens ja auch 

https://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum/sportangeln/regeln/male-or-female/

Wer weiß?


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Die Kreuzbarkeit von Atlantischen Lachsen mit Bach oder Meerforellen ist bereits am Rande von dem, was in der Natur möglich ist. Beide Arten stammen aus der selben Gattung (Salmo). Hybride von Atlantischen und pazifische Lachsarten wurden in der Natur noch nie beobachtet, dazu sind die Gattungen durch die längere Isolation nicht mehr in der Lage.
Die Cohos, Buckellachse und Regenbogenforellen in Europa können sich also nur untereinander kreuzen.
Es sei denn, der Mensch hilft im Labor nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*



> Die Cohos, Buckellachse und Regenbogenforellen in Europa können sich also nur untereinander kreuzen.


obs das besser macht und was da in 20 Generationen sich ausdifferenziert, besser nicht drüber nachdenken...

Wobei ich das auch für weniger wahrscheinlich halte..

Wirds irgendwann mal Kampf um die paar Laichbäche geben..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

Eine Kreuzung zwischen Atlantischen Lachsen und pazifischen Arten ist nicht möglich, die sind biologisch zu weit voneinander entfernt. 
Darüber hinaus sind die Laichzeiten verschieden. 
Auch die Hybriden zwischen MeFo und atlantischem Lachs sind schon sehr selten, weil sich die Laichzeiten nur marginal überlappen. Soweit ich weiss sind diese Hybriden aus Atlantischem Lachs und Meerforelle auch sogenannte "Blendlinge" sind also nicht fruchtbar, so dass nach der ersten Generation praktisch Schluss ist.

Ausserdem scheint die Anzahl der ausgebrochenen pazifischen Silberlachse zum Glück nicht sooo riesig gewesen zu sein, so dass eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung in der eigenen Art hier eher unwahrscheinlich erscheint.

Etwas anders sieht es bei den in ganz Nordeuropa aufgetauchten Buckellachsen aus, die scheinen nicht aus Zuchten ausgebrochen zu sein sondern sind wohl "Irrläufer" der Population aus dem weissen Meer, die die Russsen in den 50er/60er Jahren dort angesiedelt hatten. 
Warum die jetzt in diesem Jahr so massiv viel Irrläufer "produzierten", ist noch nicht ganz klar. Die können sich auch nicht mit den einheimischen Arten (Atlantischer Lachs und MeFo) kreuzen und laichen auch deutlich früher (September). Es gibt aus Schottland allerdings mit Videoaufnahmen dokumentierte Laichvorgänge dieser Art. Die Experten bezweifeln allerdings, dass aus dem Laich bzw. den Brütlingen wirklich etwas wird weil die Eier in unseren Breiten mit höheren Wassertemperaturen als in der pazifischen Heimat zu schnell reifen und die Brütlinge genau dann im Winter schlüpfen würden wenn die wenigste Nahrung vorhanden ist und somit höchstwahrschenlich den Winter nicht überstehen würden.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ørret (4. November 2017)

*AW: Pazifische Buckellachse in DK*

OK...wieder was gelernt... Danke


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Juni 2019)

2019 ist wieder ein "odd year, in Großbritannien wird wieder mit Buckellachsen gerechnet. In Norwegen gab es über die letzten paar Wochen schon die ersten Fänge.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. September 2020)

Letztes Jahr kam es vermehrt zu Fängen von Buckellachsen in Grönland, welche wahrscheinlich von den Russisch-Skandinavischen odd year Runs abstammen. Dann vor ein paar Wochen Meldungen aus Ostkanada, wo in der Ungava Bay zwei Fänge bestätigt wurden. Möglicherweise kommen da noch einige dazu. Bei diesen Lachsen ist weniger klar, wo sie herkommen. Möglich wären die schwachen even year runs aus Nordeuropa, oder Fische welche die kanadische Arktis von Westen aus durchquert haben. Ob sie sich dort ansiedeln können, steht noch in den Sternen. 








						Pink salmon catches in Nunavik raise red flags for biologists | Nunatsiaq News
					

After learning about catches of pink salmon near Salluit, Quebec wildlife officials, eager to know more about the salmon's appearance in Nunavik waters,




					nunatsiaq.com


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juni 2021)

Es geht wieder los.
Die norwegischen Netzfischer haben dieses Jahr schon mehr Buckellachs Fänge aus dem Meer gemeldet, als 2017 und 2019 im selben Zeitraum.
Wahrscheinlich wird es dieses Jahr wieder einen starken Aufstieg in die norwegischen und schottischen Lachsflüsse geben.








						Russisk invasjon av pukkellaks i Lofoten bekymrer NINA-forsker
					






					www.nrk.no


----------

